# Smart phone dieting app



## BrisVatne (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello y'all, here's an idea for a smartphone dieting app, that I tried to entice a programmer friend of mine to figure on, and then threw up on Facebook..but no one's taking me too seriousely, even tho I think this is brilliant, and could bring a multi grand pay out to anyone who can get the ball rolling on this. Please don't thank me, or think twice about me just passing on this wisdom, the coolness of this creaxion and personal, yes selfish, use will be more than enough for me..just trying to get the most good done n stuff..check it out: "I can imagine an app that graphically represents time on one dimension, groups with aten foods as the represented data on an other, and the calories and measured quantity split panewise on a third (to only begin to speculate on the possibilities)..all of this data represented in opaque prisms of differing colour depending on how well an individual has been eating over the course of days, weeks, months. Like if one has been slacking on eating out of veggies food group continuum could go from orange after a couple days, to red in a week, until black after a month. This would give the individual a dynamic, visually comphrehensible way to maintain health over the longterm with out any great commitment or investment of thought time power spent calculating calories, or which foods aught to be gotten at the grocery store. A two dimensional wack a mole extenxion could be added to keep track of which specific foods could be bought at a grocery store. If a person has been eating plenty of cabbage over a week, but not kale, the kale mole could pop up until some is aten, and then maybe brocolli could go up. So much I can't put to words, so much more that could be figured out as this is put together..however this would probably be an incredible help to dieters." And 'scuse me for not contributing more often, usually I don't feel motivated..starting to get over that again.


----------

